# IBS After gallbladder removal



## laurab2013 (Nov 26, 2013)

9 Years ago I had my gallbladder removed and from the 3 months before then until now its been digestive hell. I used to be in a support group for postcholecystectomy syndrome which is badically severe diarrhea due to unregulated amounts of bile dumping into your system since the gallbladder is gone. Since then it has kind of morphed into IBS where I alternate between diarrhea and constipation. I can never eat any kind of greasy food, any oils or butter since the gallbladder came out and there are many other triggers like spicy food etc. It turned into an anxietydisorder and depression, I took xanax for a short time so I could go on a trip with my husband out of the country which helped quite a bitbut I didnot want to take such a strong medicine for any length of time.I didnt stay on the antidepressant because i had felt so much better just with the other medicine and thought I couldget through it. The anxiety gives me diarrhea, the thought of what if i get sick? I get anxious, which makes me sick, which just reaffirms my anxieties and is a horiffic snowball effect of sickness  however there are also thetimes when im just at home, anxiety free and suffer from the ibs and it just makes memore stressed and anxious/depressed ...much like everyone else it has completely altered my life, my dreams, my ability to work, me as a mother, afriend... Everything. But u all know all about it. If it wasnt for my body Id be a different person. But someoneonce told me, never feel bad about something you cannot change. So I try not to beat myself up for being unreliable, non social, anxious, and all those things that come with being physically ill unpredictably at any time. I was a fun, adventurous, dependable, spontaneous, social person. Sometimes I forget that is still who I am, just trapped inside this body with this masochistic digestive system of mine. SO I pretend to be "normal" as much as I can, I try to focus on the good days and stay positive and not dwell. I dont think anyone can really understand how this effects you unless they have experienced it, which is why Im here.


----------

